# PUMA SUEDE TRAINERS..AND WASHING MACHINE



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

My pumas are absolutely filthy being drity for 6 months so havent worn them. But they were such a good looking pair of trainers its a shame to waste them only wore them once on a night out and they got ruined...just wondering if a spin in a pillow case in the washing machine will perk them up a bit or will they be absolutely ruined? I am not scared of ruining them further cus they are already.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

offo said:


> My pumas are absolutely filthy being drity for 6 months so havent worn them. But they were such a good looking pair of trainers its a shame to waste them only wore them once on a night out and they got ruined...just wondering if a spin in a pillow case in the washing machine will perk them up a bit or will they be absolutely ruined?* I am not scared of ruining them further cus they are already.*


think you've got your answer

tell us the results lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Might be worth a punt hey


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ive put trainners in the washing machine before, and they come up real good..

dont know what will happen to suede, probs **** up lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Why not pay a few quid to get them dry cleaned?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tie them together in a pillow case and put them in on a 40 degree wash.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> ive put trainners in the washing machine before, and they come up real good..
> 
> dont know what will happen to suede, probs **** up lol


They'll come out like new mate. I've had some Puma suede before and have washed them, they've come out like new


----------

